# Need Light Shield for Shop Light



## Help (Apr 15, 2004)

I have bought a shop light that holds two fluorescent bulbs from a local hardware store. Now I want to buy some egg-crate as a cover for my tank which will also keep the shop light from falling into the tank.

Should I buy the white egg-crate or the shiny metallic kind that costs twice as much? Would the reflective metallic kind put more light into the tank than the white one? Also I need a shield for the shop light.

I don't water splashing up from the tank and and short circuiting the shop light and causing a fire or an explosion. What is a good shield that is easy to find, easy to work with, and won't block the light? Glass is too heavy and expensive.

Is there a way to make the fluorescent lights and the rest of the shop lights, like the ballasts and all the other electrical components, waterproof so that if water does come in contact with it nothing bad will happen? That would probably be better than a protective shield.

And is there a way to put longer legs on the shop light so that the fluorescent tubes don't lay smack dab on the shield or the egg-crates? I think that would be a fire hazard too.

Please give as much details as possible. If there is anything I missed let me know.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

If glass is too expensive and too heavy, the only thing I can think of is a thin layer of clear acrylic overtop of the white eggcrate. Maybe make legs from PVC to hold the light up, but I doubt any of that is cheaper then glass....


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

please DO NOT SPAM with cross posting. one post is just as effective. you had the same post in equipment, DIY (I deleted it), and 2 under lighting.

Thank you


----------

